# Spring Has Sprung & People Are Being Idiots ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb25

Long stories here .. will be back later to fill anybody in that is interested .. hopefully you get the gist of it from the pics and captions .. ducklings being dumped already this year ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What heartless folks to abandon those ducklings! I don't suppose that posting pictures of some of the bedraggled birds you rescue would impact future dumpers. Too bad we don't have CSI Lake Forest to fingerprint that box!

Telling them they can't dump them here doesn't give people a reasonably easy option. Could you add something specific to the sign, such as, "If you can no longer take care of your waterfowl, please contact OCACS for referral."?

Quack Snacks - what a win-win situation! Do you know who set that up?

Those wood ducks are gorgeous! The male's head reminds me of a picture of Napoleon Bonaparte! It's cool how they rest with their heads in the middle of their backs like fantail pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry, not a pleasant subject, but some really wonderful pics of the birds and the pond itself. The poor baby's face says it all, such a soulful pitiful look. Thanks for all you do to help the ducks and all in your area and beyond.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Some of those duck photos are so beautiful. I really love ducks. I could not read the sign though with my monitor so I am probably missing the story here. Those are lucky birds to have you though Terry.

Cameron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The human species is so often both stupid and heartless!

Sadly I suspect that poultry dumping is going to become a lot more common now.

Near where I live there is a roundabout where a flock of feral chickens live and are fed daily by a kindly man. As the threat of bird flu approaches the number of chickens there has increased dramatically as people dump them. the new ones have no road sense and get run opver. All this because they can't be bothered to put their chickens under cover if and when we get bird flu in the UK.


http://new.edp24.co.uk/search/story.aspx?brand=EDPOnline&category=News&itemid=NOED24%20Feb%202006%2010:15:04:100&tBrand=EDPOnline&tCategory=search

I also think that people will withhold food from wild birds that have come to depend on them. Whenever I walk by the lake there is at least one person feeding the ducks geese and swans. Yeaterday I don't think anyone had fed them because when they saw me (and the dogs!) approaching they came out of the lake and started running up the slope towards me. They got a good meal of corn.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Maybe its becuase I am a Londoner*

Cynthia,

I couldn't believe the story about the "wild" chickens on the roundabout!! Why on earth hasn't the council or someone done something about this before. "Maybe it's because I am a Londoner" that I just didn't think we had feral chickens in the UK. It must be so awful to see these poor birds being run over..... I can't imagine it 

That poor man who feeds them - he doesn't need the extra worry and expenditure does he? As for feeding the ducks and geese, well it won't stop me - I am off this afternoon to feed the gang at the local lake ( coots, moorhens, mallards, Canade Geese, Swans, seagulls, pigeons and Tufted ducks - I even get a heron come and take some bread when I think he's a bit hungry - which reminds me I have some sardines for him and/or the gulls). 

Until Bird flu is an absolute threat and I think there is a lot of hype and hysteria here, I shall continue to feed the birds, pick up injured and sick birds ( maintaining washing hands afterwards - but any sensible person will do that) - I really hope the birds don't suffer.

There is a UK parrot sanctuary that has been inundated with birds by well, I would say ill-informed people, with all this media hype - one was a beautiful cockatoo which was dumped outside with a note saying something along the lines of " we have children and can't take the risk of them contracting bird flu" well "Duh"  - if they keep their bird inside which I assume they do - how is it going to get bird flu - as you can see it makes me mad!!

Anyway Terry, I feel for you with this extra load of ducklngs etc - but I hope that you will be able to cope - you do a wonderful job and are one special lady (you too Cynthia - lucky swans and pigeons)

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is verbiage at the bottom of the ordinances sign advising people to contact the Saddleback Humane Society for a referral for homes for their waterfowl or for assistance in placing them. Sadly, there has not been one single call in this regard in the four or more years the sign has been up. People do seem to notice the animal control info and do call them. It all works out as both animal control and the humane society refer the people to me.

Quack Snacks came about due to Mark Pulone who was our Assistant City Manager for years (he is now the City Manager for Aliso Viejo). He was visiting either Big Bear or Lake Arrowhead and saw that the convenience store sold little bags of food for the ducks, geese, and chickens. He contacted me about doing something similar for the duck pond, and Quack Snacks was the result. My Dad and I make up little bags of food (usually wild bird seed mix or poultry scratch) and 7-Eleven sells them and returns all the proceeds to me to go into the fund for providing veterinary care/meds for the birds at the park. This started in November of 2001, and we have sold 50-100 bags a week ever since. Each bag contains two cups of food which weighs about 14 ounces, so over the years there have been many tons of good food provided for the birds.

The park pigeons also benefit from the Quack Snacks!

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*We too*

at the Duck pond near me have notices saying not to feed the ducks bread and that ( because it attracts rats!) but to feed special duck food which you can buy. I guess that's good but it is the Barnes Community Association that sells and profit and I am not keen on them since they ignored my e-mail about an sick goose on the pond. Being responsible for the pond I wondered if they knew about this goose as it had a neurological problem but they never even acknowledged my e-mail even after chasing twice.  In the end I got the RSPCA to take him and check him out. 

But Terry - you do a fantastic job - where would the ducks be without you!! 

Tania


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Paparazzi At The Pond ..*

Turns out my friend, Marilu, was at the pond yesterday when I went to get the little Mallards .. I remember seeing a lady with a camera but was so wrapped up in my mission I didn't even recognize her. She just sent me this picture of me pulling a Pekin female out of the water so she could dry off and get away from the hormonal males for a little bit .. she was just about on her last legs from all their "attentions". That's the little drowned Mallard in my other hand.

http://www.rims.net/Rescue-Lady.jpg 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Boy, Terry, talk about having your hands full! You sure look like a lady on a mission! Thanks for sharing....good picture!

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lucky for you Terry that you have such long arms, they must come in handy when pulling the birds from the pond so you don't have to wade into the water.
That's a good pic of a 'lady on a mission'  .

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now THAT picture is worth 1000 words!! Good going...........


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well done Terry....AGAIN! It's a good job that you're on top of all of this bird dumping..so sad

I really liked the picture the lady captured of you in action as well....you look so determined, a little saddened and very much focussed. You do so much good, this one picture really captured your heart.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this is another time when words just fail me. I have known you are an outstanding person in so many ways but I keep learning more and more of what you do to help birds, ducks, etc. I honestly don't see how you find the time or strength to do what you do. You are truly one of the most remarkable and wonderful people I've ever had the pleasure to know. It is also so sweet that your dad helps you fill these bags.

God bless you for all you do.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*What a Brilliant idea. Duck food at the 7-11.*

What a great idea about providing duck food. Brilliant! Seems for years the concession near our duck pond was selling popped popcorn and salted nuts if you can believe it. And that's what was being thrown to the birds who gobbled it all up. It's impossible to educate everyone but what you have done is provide the good alternative so there would be no excuse for people to feed human food to the birds. Great thinking Terry!

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, just a quick note 

Be very careful around the heron and don't let him take food from your hand or get near enough to him that he can strike you. Herons can "uncoil" their necks to a very long length and they usually go for a person's eyes.

I think it is wonderful that you take such good care of the wildlife in your area.

God bless, Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I'm Embarrassed ..*

Thank you everyone for the very kind and glowing comments. I truly am embarrassed. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

There is absolutely no reason for you to feel embarrassed about this Terry, sincerely. You should feel proud of your incredible efforts and undisputed love for all these poor birds. I think I would feel embarrassed too though, so I know what you're saying

And thank you for your words of comfort and the answers today in regards to my Eggbert. I was in a panic and started to message all the expert members who were online


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo, Terry! You set a high standard of stewardship for the critters in your community. Thanks for the info on Quack Snacks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is an amazing photo Terry! And you manage to look elegant at the same time.

Cynthia


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Gah, people are so irresponsible. Thanks for looking out for the little feathered ones Terry.

If I ever have the space for a duck or two, I'll get them from you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg said:


> If I ever have the space for a duck or two, I'll get them from you.


Thank you! Never any shortage of ducks, geese, pigeons, or doves in need of homes around here!

I'm really hoping it works out for Debbie (upcd) to adopt two of my Muscovy ducks .. I truly love this breed of duck and get sooooo attached to them all.

Terry


----------

